# In need of a fun car.



## matt browne (May 12, 2005)

I'm looking to purchase a little fun car. I own a Dodge truck and E90 330i. I went out and looked at the Porshe Cayman S and it is a sweet car. I then went and looked at the Lotus Elise all decked out and it was a blast to drive. The thing handles great and with a few aftermarket options I could up the hp. Has anyone else driven these cars or have opinions on anthing else I may be intrested in? I want to stay in the $50,000 range. Thanks up front for all your suggestions.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Lotus' are notorious for being great when they aren't in the shop. I'd go for a used Cayman S or a C6 Vette with maybe a couple hundred miles and save +$5k.


----------



## matt browne (May 12, 2005)

I am going to have to do some research on the issue the elise's have had. I know porshe are no cheap fix either. I guess my reseach time begins. Thanks for the suggetion and hopefully more to follow.


----------



## Penforhire (Dec 17, 2005)

Pure fun for $50K? Ariel Atom. I can't imagine buying any other pure "toy" car in that price range. The American importer is Brammo Motorsports.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

matt browne said:


> I am going to have to do some research on the issue the elise's have had. I know porshe are no cheap fix either. I guess my reseach time begins. Thanks for the suggetion and hopefully more to follow.


Also, you should consider a slightly used M3 Competition or as stated below, the Ariel Atom if you don't plan on driving it every day (though you could you'd get soaked in the rain). Some fellow on the board just got an Atom and is driving it across America, you should search the Automotive Forum for his post.



Penforhire said:


> Pure fun for $50K? Ariel Atom. I can't imagine buying any other pure "toy" car in that price range. The American importer is Brammo Motorsports.


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Audi TT-S or Audi TT-RS

http://www.caranddriver.com/carnews/11761/spied-2008-audi-tt-s.html


----------



## mtbscott (Jul 16, 2003)

I almost went the Lotus Elise path in late 2005 and sure glad I didn't. I don't think reliability has been too bad with the Toyota drivetrain, but value has plummeted. I'm pretty sure you can still pick up new, unsold '05's and used ones are at or near the $35K mark. I'm getting a Cayman soon, opting for the base model so I can keep my MINI MCS, another car you should consider for fun value.


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

$50K? 

Buy two MINI Cooper S's! One for each foot!


----------



## AK (Jan 19, 2002)

S2000 + keep the change.


----------



## Burrogs (May 2, 2005)

If it were me I'd be looking at Superformance MKIII's

http://www.superformance.com/MKIII.aspx


----------



## apar330i (Aug 19, 2002)

Burrogs said:


> If it were me I'd be looking at Superformance MKIII's
> 
> http://www.superformance.com/MKIII.aspx


+1. Those are sweet. :thumbup:


----------



## bimslinger (Sep 25, 2006)

The s2000 is a good mix of value, comfort, and fun -- not much of a head turner, but a blast to drive. If fun is the goal, the Elise is built for that purpose alone. And reliability is not the issue that it was in the Lucas days. I have a friend with an obnoxious orange one. She (wisely) hasn't let me drive it yet, but she digs it. A true go-kart.


----------



## matt browne (May 12, 2005)

Wingspan thanks for the great suggestion. I didn't expect a stupid answer from a fellow BMW owner. I guess I could expect it from a person that still has a late model BMW. I don't mean to sound like an a** but if you don't have anything nice to say why don't you keep your suggestions to yourself or to your friends that thnk your the guy that has a cool late model Bmw. To eveyone else thanks for all the suggestions.


----------



## bimslinger (Sep 25, 2006)

matt browne said:


> I don't mean to sound like an a** but if you don't have anything nice to say why don't you keep your suggestions to yourself or to your friends that thnk your the guy that has a cool late model Bmw. To eveyone else thanks for all the suggestions.


You sound like an a**.

That "one for each foot" comment cracked me up. Lighten up Matt.


----------



## mtbscott (Jul 16, 2003)

bimslinger said:


> You sound like an a**.
> 
> That "one for each foot" comment cracked me up. Lighten up Matt.


I'm still trying to figure out how he took offense to that too....


----------



## TLudwig (Mar 30, 2004)

matt browne said:


> Wingspan thanks for the great suggestion. I didn't expect a stupid answer from a fellow BMW owner. I guess I could expect it from a person that still has a late model BMW. I don't mean to sound like an a** but if you don't have anything nice to say why don't you keep your suggestions to yourself or to your friends that thnk your the guy that has a cool late model Bmw. To eveyone else thanks for all the suggestions.


Wash a chill pill down with some cold suds, man. A little humor never killed anyone.

As far as suggestions go, you might also try a 1 or 2 year old Boxter S. Not sure if you're strictly looking at new cars.


----------



## elbert (Mar 28, 2002)

mtbscott said:


> I'm still trying to figure out how he took offense to that too....


Goes to show he really needs a fun car.

I say go for the Elise
The m3 isn't a whole lot of fun if you're only going to drive on the street. You can nail the gas for only 5 or 6 seconds at the most, more likely only 2 or 3 seconds.


----------



## bjf123 (Oct 6, 2005)

How about a 2001 Z3 M Roadster or M Coupe? If you want to save a lot of money, look at the new Mazdaspeed (turbo) Miata.


----------



## Penforhire (Dec 17, 2005)

Well if you go the S2000 route but really have $50K to spend there is always the Lovefab turbo (and beef up the differential). That is, if you enjoy bullying other cars. I had a S2000. In terms of toys the AP1 (earlier) is more fun than the AP2 (current) because of the higher redline, though the AP2 may be a better daily driver (and older AP1's have a plastic rear window).


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

bimslinger said:


> That "one for each foot" comment cracked me up. Lighten up Matt.


I thought it was pretty clever as well ...

with that said go for the Vette ...


----------



## Burrogs (May 2, 2005)

Penforhire said:


> Well if you go the S2000 route but really have $50K to spend there is always the Lovefab turbo (and beef up the differential). That is, if you enjoy bullying other cars. I had a S2000. In terms of toys the AP1 (earlier) is more fun than the AP2 (current) because of the higher redline, though the AP2 may be a better daily driver (and older AP1's have a plastic rear window).


Me thinks the plastic window turned glass in late 2002, along with some shiny bits here and there. So, get a 2003 and get the best of both worlds. Still wish they made white with black interior  .


----------



## bimslinger (Sep 25, 2006)

I agree with the miata call. I have one (non-FI) and I have a blast with it.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

matt browne said:


> Wingspan thanks for the great suggestion. I didn't expect a stupid answer from a fellow BMW owner. I guess I could expect it from a person that still has a late model BMW. I don't mean to sound like an a** but if you don't have anything nice to say why don't you keep your suggestions to yourself or to your friends that thnk your the guy that has a cool late model Bmw. To eveyone else thanks for all the suggestions.


Buy a Boxster, you'll fit right in w/ that crowd.


----------



## AW328i (Aug 14, 2006)

Why not sti/evo? You'll have plenty of cash left over to up the horsepower easily!


----------



## AK (Jan 19, 2002)

Burrogs said:


> Me thinks the plastic window turned glass in late 2002, along with some shiny bits here and there. So, get a 2003 and get the best of both worlds. Still wish they made white with black interior  .


Mine is an '02 and has a glass rear window.

Pics here.

BTW, it's a great car. It never breaks and even when you flog it hard, it still returns >20mpg.


----------



## Excitmnt94 (Jun 6, 2006)

M coupe...or M roadster...

also like the STI / EVO suggestion


----------

